# 9 Patch & Hourglass Quilt



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

I pieced the center of this quilt last winter and spent the summer appliquing the border. I didn't think it would take that long! :hair 

She came back from the machine quilter last week and I finished the binding this afternoon. She was quilted by Three Sisters Quilting.

Today was a dreary day so the pictures are a little dark. The fabric is from the Kaffe Fassett fabrics.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

That's gorgeous!!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Beautiful. I love your border. It may have taken a long time, but the end result is well worth it.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

I love it. It's so cheerful, yet calm, looking.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

You did a great job with it all. I love to see applique work done on quilts. One day I will try my hand at it, but will wait until this English paper piecing bug goes away.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Very pretty! You both did a great job!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

That is so pretty! Applique is something that I don't have a clue how to do. Well, I can zigzag around something with my sewing machine LOL!


----------



## libertygirl (Jul 18, 2011)

What a beautiful quilt, and such a complimentary border!


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Oh my gosh, I absolutely LOVE it!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

What a work of art.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Love it !!


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Absolutely Gorgeous!!! The border is a work of art... great job and the quilting is perfect... a treasure...


----------



## Momo (May 30, 2002)

It's beautiful!


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Stunning!

May I ask what size squares made up the 9 patch blocks?


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

The 9 patches & hourglass blocks are 3" finished.

I pieced the 9 patches by strip piecing. That is easier than individual squares.

Thanks for the compliments. I'm very pleased with the way it turned out.

The size of the quilt is 106" x 106".


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

That is a single Irish chain. I love what you did with the white background/hourglass. Very cheerful, very pretty quilt.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh, That is Beautiful. I could never have the patience for something like that, well maybe if I was force to spend time in prison.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow-weee!! Gorgeous!


----------



## woodwind77 (Sep 18, 2014)

Beautiful quilt ! I love a quilt with lots of different colors and I don't think I've ever seen a prettier one !


----------



## whistech (Sep 11, 2014)

That is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

That is stunning!!!! I love it.


----------

